# Anyone here run a mobile steam valeting business?



## carnuts

As title says.
I'm looking into running a mobile valeting business, I would just be using steam even for the exterior. I've found a very good steam machine (very pricey) and I'm just wondering if anyone here already does it if they could give some advice, cheers.


----------



## titanx

Hi carnuts i currently run a dry steam mobile valeting business. The machine i have is an edge steamtec (£3500)inc vat my advice would be.
1 ensure your hose is long enough to reach round the car you are doing (i keep my machine on my van because it weights 60kg)
2 be aware it takes 7mins to get up to temp 190 and when finished you must release all the pressure from the machine. 
3 with regards to cleaning exterior of cars heavily soiled cars will need pressure washing (i carry both on my van)
4 to justify spending £3500 you really must have a good customer base.
5 i do charge a premium for interior cleaning /sanitizing
6 make sure you have a big enough van (my van is a ford connect lwb)


I hope i have given you some pointers above. if you need anymore advice i will come back to this thread when poss(very busy at moment) if there is something more specific let me know 
jason:thumb:


----------



## carnuts

Thanks for all the information titanx, really helpful. I'm just wondering, after you had all the equipment etc. how did you go about getting business, did you get much business from households or did you mainly target businesses?


----------



## titanx

Hi carnuts' when i started out my business i had some a5 flyers made up (2 sided) £70 from ebay. I then blitzed my local area letter dropping which in turn saw me get a steady regular customer base. Always treat your regular customers well they are better than any paid advertising. I have not contacted any businesses as of yet. Also make sure you get adequate insurance cover (tools on van/liabilty) for info my liability cover with axa was £107 which also covers work on the cars i clean/detail. Back onto topic i find when you are valeting cars around town you get lots of enquires so make sure you have plenty of flyers/business cards to hand. And most importantly make sure you are competatively priced otherwise you will lose custom to you,re competition. Be prepared for some very hard rewarding work.

If you need anymore advice i will check back at some stage :detailer:


----------



## carnuts

Thanks for all the helpful info. I still really want to start a mobile steam business but I'm not experienced with polishing or waxing. Would it be viable just doing interior and exterior cleaning without polishing or waxing? Do many of your customers ask for it? Thanks


----------



## titanx

You really should be able to work upon any area on a car, All customers are different in their needs. The big plus when you are experienced is the advice you give your customers. I would advise getting some polishing training (plenty on here) this will give you a good understanding from the off (no bad habits) With regards to waxing the guides on here are very good.
To round things up when a customer rings me they will state which valet they require me to perform, once i,am working on the car they often ask if this or that can be done (swirls/scratches) so one job can often lead to another this is why you should be able to work upon any part of a car. I hope this explains what you are asking me (long day)
Regards jason
I will keep my eye on this section :thumb:


----------



## waqastariq

carnuts said:


> As title says.
> I'm looking into running a mobile valeting business, I would just be using steam even for the exterior. I've found a very good steam machine (very pricey) and I'm just wondering if anyone here already does it if they could give some advice, cheers.


You can hook up with DetailXperts they provide professional steam cleaning services and they also offer franchise opportunities, I think they might be able to help you.


----------



## Spoony

waqastariq said:


> You can hook up with DetailXperts they provide professional steam cleaning services and they also offer franchise opportunities, I think they might be able to help you.


I think I would be put off with the first one on the FAQs:

How much should I invest?
The initial investment range is between $57,000 and $128,000.

You'd need to clean a lot of cars to repay that. Also what do they offer for that sort of money?


----------



## titanx

I totally agree with you very expensive franchise. In my opinion there is to much competition to make the sort of money back in this climate. :devil:


----------



## Mabs

carnuts said:


> As title says.
> I'm looking into running a mobile valeting business, I would just be using steam even for the exterior. I've found a very good steam machine (very pricey) and I'm just wondering if anyone here already does it if they could give some advice, cheers.


Hey Carnuts, I know its an old thread just wanted to ask if you've had the opportunity to start the business and if you have hows it going.

Im looking at starting exactly the same thing. i found this steamer; http://www.sjecorp.com/system/usMainpage

Would like to know if you have started?

Thanks


----------



## Nath

the best ways to gain business are blitzing flyers, not just delivering, but putting loads in shops, takeaways etc. Also, a well designed website with good keywords and quality back-links works wonders. Obviously i can't show you my website on here, but i show up as number 1 on google for every valeting and detailing group keyword in my local town and my county. Just google SEO to get you started. About 60% of my new customers comes from my website - 20% from word of mouth and 20% from my van graphics.


----------



## Mabs

Nath said:


> the best ways to gain business are blitzing flyers, not just delivering, but putting loads in shops, takeaways etc. Also, a well designed website with good keywords and quality back-links works wonders. Obviously i can't show you my website on here, but i show up as number 1 on google for every valeting and detailing group keyword in my local town and my county. Just google SEO to get you started. About 60% of my new customers comes from my website - 20% from word of mouth and 20% from my van graphics.


Great advice thanks :thumb:


----------



## D33tz

Hi guys. New to the forum, but from what I have seen and read it really is excellent.
I am looking at starting a mobile steam Valeting business but I am struggling to find a decent steam machine ( at least 8 bar) in the uk.
I know this is an old topic but could any one out there help me locate one or are you using one currently?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------

